# [erledigt]KDE umstieg.

## Beelzebub_

Ich möchte mein ~amd64 System von LXDE(Openbox) auf KDE umstellen. Jedoch habe ich gelernt vorher mal zu fragen, damit mein System heile bleibt. Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten beim Wechsel der DE?

----------

## l3u

Naja, prinzipiell ändert sich ja nix am System, wenn man die graphische Oberfläche ändert. Allenfalls müsste man den entsprechenden Login-manager in /etc/conf.d/xdm bzw. /etc/rc.conf ändern. Oder?!

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ja, denke ich auch evtl. auch noch das Desktopprofil oder USE-Flags?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ... evtl. auch noch das Desktopprofil oder USE-Flags?

 

Wenn du KDE nutzen möchtest ist das /desktop/kde Subprofil meist eine gute wahl (damit sollten dann auch schon die meisten USE-Flags vom Profil her passen).

Siehe unter 

```
eselect profile list
```

/edit:

Ach was rede ich, nutze doch am besten auch den

Gentoo KDE Guide

und

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE

 :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   ... evtl. auch noch das Desktopprofil oder USE-Flags? 
> 
> Wenn du KDE nutzen möchtest ist das /desktop/kde Subprofil meist eine gute wahl (damit sollten dann auch schon die meisten USE-Flags vom Profil her passen).
> 
> Siehe unter 
> ...

 

Beim Profil werden nur ein paar Default-Use-Flags gesetzt. Ich benutze e16 mit KDE und hab gestern auf einem neuen Rechner mit der Installation angefangen. Komischerweise waren beim KDE-Profil mehr Use-Flags drin, die ich definitiv nicht wollte. Also hab ich das normale Desktop-Profil verwendet. 

Um rauszufinden, welche Use-Flags verwendet werden, setz einfach das Profil und folge dem Link von make.globals (oder war's make.profile?). Der führt Dich dann nach /usr/portage/profiles/irgendwas. Dort findest du dann die gesetzten Use-Flags und kannst besser entscheiden, welches Profil du willst. Im Endeffekt ist es aber egal. Du kannst die benötigten Use-Flags auch so in der make.conf am besten per ufed setzen.

----------

## astaecker

 *musv wrote:*   

> Um rauszufinden, welche Use-Flags verwendet werden, setz einfach das Profil und folge dem Link von make.globals (oder war's make.profile?). Der führt Dich dann nach /usr/portage/profiles/irgendwas. Dort findest du dann die gesetzten Use-Flags und kannst besser entscheiden, welches Profil du willst. Im Endeffekt ist es aber egal. Du kannst die benötigten Use-Flags auch so in der make.conf am besten per ufed setzen.

 

So einfach ist es nicht. Die Profile sind gestapelt, so dass das Profil "default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde" die Unterprofile "default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop", "default/linux/amd64/10.0", "default/linux/amd64", "default/linux" sowie "base", "arch/amd64", "releases/10.0", "targets/desktop/kde" einschließt. Siehe dazu http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Profile .

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich wollte KDE mal wieder einen Versuch geben. Die Installation hat super geklapt, jedoch ist es einfach nicht das Ware.  :Wink: 

Ich bleibe bei LXDE, ein paar Makel hat es ja aber es ist viel übersichtlicher/schlanker.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ... Ich bleibe bei LXDE ...

 

Ok, dann setze den Thread doch am besten noch auf [erledigt]

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> KDE umstieg. [E R L E D I G T]

 

Danke, aber ein schlichtes 

```
[erledigt] KDE umstieg.
```

hätte es auch getan   :Idea: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Für dich nur das beste. <3

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Für dich nur das beste. <3

 

Damit bescheinigst du mal wieder den eigentlichen Sinn vom Präfix, wie er in fast allen Foren geläufig ist, noch nicht verstanden zu haben.

----------

## musv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich bleibe bei LXDE, ein paar Makel hat es ja aber es ist viel übersichtlicher/schlanker.

 

LXDE sieht auf den Screenshots irgendwie aus wie Windows. Übersichtlicher als KDE wirkt das auch nicht gerade.

----------

## Max Steel

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   Ich bleibe bei LXDE, ein paar Makel hat es ja aber es ist viel übersichtlicher/schlanker. 
> 
> LXDE sieht auf den Screenshots irgendwie aus wie Windows. Übersichtlicher als KDE wirkt das auch nicht gerade.

 

Jupp das haut hin. Aber eben die X-typischen Vorzüge als den Windows-Explorer sind trotzdem vorhanden und nutzbar:

 ALT+Maustaste Fenster ziehen und GRöße ändern

 Mark and Paste statt STRG+C/V

 simples und funktionierendes PATH per Ausführen-Dialog (Dieser ist direkt mit ALT+F2 aufrufbar)

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe LXDE nur weil ich mit Openbox noch nicht so erfahren bin, ist nur eine Übergangslösung. Openbox pur scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Ich nehm noch immer e16. Hatte mir dazu mal ein gutaussehendes, minimalistisches Theme geschrieben. Mittlerweile ist das seit ca. 7 Jahren im Einsatz. Und ich hab noch nichts gefunden, was mir besser gefällt. 

Auf dem Desktop gibt's nur einen Pager und gkrellm.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Kleiner Tipp:  tilda (erlaubt htop und co als Hintergrundbild transparent darzustellen)

Das hat gkrellm für mich 10x gekillt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Kleiner Tipp:  tilda (erlaubt htop und co als Hintergrundbild transparent darzustellen)
> 
> Das hat gkrellm für mich 10x gekillt. 

 Oder conky.  :Smile: 

Also OpenBox "pur" hatte ich auch mal auf einem Desktop-Rechner. Bin ich mitlerweile von ab, da es mehr Stress war als Spaß. Jede Kleinigkeit muss man von Hand machen. Das ist zwar grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, und dazu gibt es ja auch einen schönen Lerneffekt, aber es hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Möchte man etwas ändern, war die entsprechende Einrichtung meist solange her, dass die große Sucherei (Was? Wo? Und wie ging das noch gleich?) losgeht. LXDE ist da irgendwie ein ganz passender Kompromiss.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Oder conky. 

 

Verträgt sich das inzwischen mit Plasma? Ich hatte beim Umstieg auf KDE 4.3 damit Probleme und benutze seitdem gkrellm.

----------

